# Java3D wird nicht richtig erkannt



## Kona (31. Januar 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe gerade ein merkwürdiges Problem.

Ich habe mal wieder eine Projektarbeit von mir rausgekramt, bei der ich was mit Java3D gemacht habe. Damit es wieder läuft, hab ich mir von der Java-Webseite die Java3D API 1.5.0  runtergeladen. Danach hab ich mein JAR-File geöffnet und siehe da - alles funktioniert.

Doch jetzt kommt der Witz: Ich hab dann die Projektarbeit in Eclipse geöffnet und hab prompt nen ganzen Korb voll Fehlermeldungen im Code angezeigt bekommen. Das sind allesamt die Klassen, die eigentlich bei Java3D mitgeliefert werden. Eclipse erkennt sie aber nicht.

Jetzt würde mich mal interessieren, an was das liegen kann. Neustart hat nichts gebracht, die Klassen sind Eclipse nach wie vor unbekannt. Please help!


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (31. Januar 2007)

Hallo,

hast du die Java3D-Bibliothek in Eclipse auch in dein Projekt eingebunden?

Grüße,
Matthias


----------



## Kona (31. Januar 2007)

Wie meinst du das, dass ich das noch extra einbinden muss?
Kann mich nicht erinnern, dass ich das jemals hab machen müssen.

Meiner Erinnerung nach musste ich die jeweiligen APIs installieren, dann mein Eclipse aufrufen und gut war. Oder spielt mir da grad mein Gedächtnis einen Streich?


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (31. Januar 2007)

Hallo,



Kona hat gesagt.:


> Wie meinst du das, dass ich das noch extra einbinden muss?
> Kann mich nicht erinnern, dass ich das jemals hab machen müssen.


Das kommt ganz drauf an, wie die Bibliothek bei der Installation vorgeht. Standardmäßig bindet Eclipse bei neu angelegten Projekten nur die von der entsprechenden JRE bereitgestellten Klassen ein (also jar-Dateien, die in jre-pfad/lib oder jre-pfad/lib/ext liegen). Kopiert die Installationsroutine der Bibliothek ihre jar-Dateien in dieses ext-Verzeichnis, werden diese auch von Eclipse eingebunden und alles ist gut. Allerdings kann es hier vorkommen, dass bei mehreren installierten JREs die Bibliothek nur für eine einzige JRE installiert wird (hatte das Problem vor kurzem mit dem JMF). Wird im Eclipse-Projekt nicht auf diese, sondern auf eine andere JRE verwiesen, wird die Bibliothek nicht gefunden.

Installiert sich die Bibliothek nicht direkt in das ext-Verzeichnis der JRE, sondern trägt sich beispielsweise nur in den Classpath ein, wird sie von Eclipse (soweit ich weiß) nicht automatisch zu einem neuen Projekt hinzugefügt.

In jedem Fall kann man Abhilfe schaffen, wenn man die Bibliothek manuell zum Projekt hinzufügt. Dazu geht man in den Projekteigenschaften auf „Java Build Path“ und wählt nach einem Klick auf „Add External JARs...“ die entsprechende jar-Datei(en) aus. Dann sollte Eclipse nicht mehr meckern.

Grüße,
Matthias


----------

